# Umfrage: Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz



## janaizb (18. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin eine Studentin der Universität Bayreuth und forsche zusammen mit meinen Kommilitonen im Rahmen unseres Studienprojektes über das geplante Konzept "Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz".
Ihr macht selbst ab und an Ausflüge in die Fränkische Schweiz? Dann nehmt euch doch bitte 5 Minuten Zeit und füllt unseren Online-Fragebogen aus! 
Unser Ziel dabei ist es, mögliche Auswirkungen und Erwartungen an das Projekt herauszufinden. Egal, ob ihr für oder gegen das Projekt seid – eure Meinung ist gefragt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!

Liebe Grüße,
Jana Izban

Zur Umfrage: 





						Umfrage
					






					ww2.unipark.de
				




Weitere Infos zur Bikeschaukel:








						Paradies für Mountainbiker: Fränkische Schweiz
					

Mountainbiker erfreuen sich an der Fränkischen Schweiz: viele Strecken mit verschiedenen Anforderungen. Gleichzeitig sind da auch Wanderer unterwegs.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2019)

janaizb schrieb:


> Weitere Infos zur Bikeschaukel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Dreck schadet uns Locals mehr als er Nutzen bringt. Da schwillt mir der Kamm wenn ich so ein Dreck lese. 

Niemand von uns hat irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderen.

Und damit das auch so bleibt

Bikeschaukel Nein Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janaizb (19. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Niemand von uns hat irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderen.



Genau darum geht es uns doch.
Auch kritische Meinungen gegenüber dem Projekt sind gewünscht! Wird auch im Fragebogen abgefragt - Frage 7 & 8.  Dort gibt es extra ein freies Textfeld, um drauf los zu schreiben


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. August 2019)

zukünftig solche Umfragen bitte direkt als Umfrage-Thread hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kein-thema-wenig-regeln.25/ erstellen. Dort wird ihnen kompetent geholfen


----------



## scratch_a (22. August 2019)

Ist das Ergebnis der Umfrage dann auch mal öffentlich zu sehen? Habe ehrlich gesagt den "Vorspann" nur schnell überflogen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. September 2019)

Setz halt nen Studi hin und lasst ihn den Thread in die Umfrage reintippen -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikeschaukel-fraenkische-schweiz.789174/


----------



## janaizb (5. Februar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist das Ergebnis der Umfrage dann auch mal öffentlich zu sehen? Habe ehrlich gesagt den "Vorspann" nur schnell überflogen



Hallo, danke der Nachfrage! 
Wir befinden uns zurzeit in der Auswertungsphase des Studienprojektes. Nachdem wir den Bericht in der Uni abgegeben haben, wird es voraussichtlich im Mai eine öffentliche Veranstaltung geben, in der wir unsere Ergebnisse vorstellen.

Genaues Datum und Veranstaltungsort wird noch bekannt gegeben. Ich melde mich dazu noch einmal hier, wenn ich mehr weiß ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. März 2021)

Und?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Mai 2021)

Fertig wärs wohl:



			
				Uni Bayreuth schrieb:
			
		

> Wandern versus Mountainbike in der Fränkischen Schweiz: Geographische Konfliktforschung vor der Haustüre
> 
> Studienprojekt Master Humangeographie
> 
> ...








						Einblicke in die Lehre
					

Universität Bayreuth




					www.geographie.uni-bayreuth.de


----------



## Deleted 589869 (3. Juli 2021)

Danke an die Macher für 11,7km langeweile nach Egloffstein


----------



## Smithie (3. Juli 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Danke an die Macher für 11,7km langeweile nach Egloffstein
> Anhang anzeigen 1302075


Wieviel von unserem Steuergeld wurde da verpulvert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2021)

War ja leider zu erwarten, oder?
Aber wenn es einen Großteil der Radler trotzdem zufrieden stellen würde (was ich nicht mal ausschließen würde), dann haben ja doch alle was davon. Ansonsten wird das Angebot nicht genutzt und es ist wirklich rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. Juli 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Wieviel von unserem Steuergeld wurde da verpulvert?


Zu viel








						"Bikeschaukel" und "Wassererlebnis"
					

Die Vorsitzenden des Vereins "Wirtschaftsband A9/Fränkische Schweiz" haben von Lothar Winkler, stellvertretendem Leiter des Amtes für ländliche Entwicklung Oberfranken, zwei Förderbescheide entgegenge...




					www.infranken.de
				



Die habens eingesackt...








						Radkonzepte - GEO-PLAN Radkonzepte, E-Bike, Rennradkonzepte
					

GEO-PLAN - Radkonzepte, Rennradkonzepte, Gravelbiketouren, Mountainbikekonzepte, Routenplanung, Beschilderungskonzepte, Marketing




					www.geoplan-bayreuth.de


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. Juli 2021)

also 41k.

mal eine doofe frage: sollte da überhaupt noch was mtb-artiges herauskommen? also die schilder sagen "bike-schaukel", und die geo-planer geben als ihren arbeitsbereich "genussradeln bis gravelbiking" an (zumindest ich würde mtb-fahren als "rechts" von gravelbiking ansiedeln, wenn auf der anderen seite genussradeln, d.h. für mich sowas wie flussradwege fahren, steht).


----------



## null-2wo (12. Juli 2021)

is kein asphalt, also MTB  was regt ihr euch so auf? gab doch ca. 17 grüne schilder für 41 k€


----------



## microbat (12. Juli 2021)

„Die Förderquote bei diesem Projekt beträgt 70 Prozent, was rund 41 000 Euro entspricht.“

Das Bedeutet gemeinhin, dass 58571 Euro ausgegeben werden müssen um eine Förderung in Höhe von 70% bzw. 41000 Euro zu erhalten.



Jäger, Landwirte und Touristiker stimmten sich ab und übergaben den Auftrag einen Entwickler für Infrastruktur und Kommerzialisierung. Soweit so gut, nur wie könnt Ihr auf die Idee kommen, dass dabei ein interessantes Trailnetz zustandekommen könnte 
…so Strecken bevorzugt als Singletrail über Stock und Stein (S0 bis S2) 😂


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. Juli 2021)

microbat schrieb:


> Das Bedeutet gemeinhin, dass 58571 Euro ausgegeben werden müssen um eine Förderung in Höhe von 70% bzw. 41000 Euro zu erhalten.


so hatte ich es auch gelesen -- also 41k aus der großen allgemeinkasse, der eigenanteil aus den gemeindetöpfen vor ort. ob das viel ist für das erhaltene kann ich nicht beurteilen. wenn ich nach einer tour zum gräfe-bhf wollte, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dem abgebildeten schild zu folgen. 
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verbrennt der DAV 250k, um mtb-sperrungen auszuarbeiten im voralpenland :-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juli 2021)

Derzeit trägt das MTB vielfältig (bei den größeren Einzelbeträgen aber meist ohne Not) zur Wertschöpfung bei...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (17. Juli 2021)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verbrennt der DAV 250k, um mtb-sperrungen auszuarbeiten im voralpenland :-o



Ob das mit dieser  Umfrage zusammenhängt?
E Bike = Fahrrad
Mitgefangen = Mitgehangen








						Warum ich Mountainbiker bin?
					

Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker lieben die Natur – so lautet eine der Erkenntnisse aus der Umfrage „Mountainbiken im DAV“. Die Motivationen und Ansichten von MTB- und E-MTB-Fahrerinnen und Fahrern sind recht ähnlich. Zwischen beiden Gruppen gibt es aber auch Unterschiede.




					www.alpenverein.de


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2021)

Fränkische Schweiz: Neue Strecken für Mountainbiker eröffnet
					

In den Alpen gibt es Skischaukeln – in der Fränkischen Schweiz jetzt eine Bikeschaukel. So heißt ein neues Streckennetz für Mountainbiker zwischen Egloffstein, Gräfenberg und Betzenstein, das nun eingeweiht worden ist.




					www.br.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Juli 2021)

Trum Website + Komoot






						Bike Schaukel – Großartige MTB Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz
					






					www.bikeschaukel.de
				












						Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz | Komoot
					






					www.komoot.de


----------



## Deleted 589869 (31. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Trum Website + Komoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Schwachsinn hat eine Plattform bekommen 😎🤣

Schade ums Geld das dafür verplempert wurde.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Juli 2021)

> "Das ist keine MTB Tour, sondern eine Runde, die getrost auch mit dem Rollator gefahren werden könnte."



Wird lustig


----------



## Deleted 589869 (31. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wird lustig


Wenn Du Dich für Pflasterbau interessierst könnte die Route genau das richtige für dich sein.

Ich finde es eher traurig, das für sowas Geld ausgeben wird. Wohl gemerkt sind das ja  Steuergelder des Volkes. Das Geld hätte man aktuell auch den Flutopfern schenken können. Wäre dann was sinnvolles gewesen.


----------



## ploerre (31. Juli 2021)

Ne Handvoll 14 km Touren Die scoute ich in 1 Wochenende zusammen und das Wochenende drauf bastle ich so ne billo Website.

Und für die restlichen 40k gibts noch ne Fototapete auf der ITB, wo sich alle Projektbeteiligten mit dem Staatssekretär ablichten lassen, damit der sieht, daß das Geld ausgegeben wurde.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. August 2021)

Das eigentlich Problem liegt darin, dass wir nun wohl von Wanderern zurechtgewiesen werden, wenn wir woanders als auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen fahren. ("Eure Strecke ist doch dort ausgeschildert, nicht hier"). So war das nämlich damals in Heiligenstadt auch, nachdem die drei "MTB-Routen" ausgeschildert waren. Ich habe den Koordinator der Bikeschaukel daher aufgefordert, den Hinweis auf das allgemeine Befahrungsrecht (Art. 28 BayNatSchG) mit auf die tolle Webseite zu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das eigentlich Problem liegt darin, dass wir nun wohl von Wanderern zurechtgewiesen werden, wenn wir woanders als auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen fahren. ("Eure Strecke ist doch dort ausgeschildert, nicht hier"). So war das nämlich damals in Heiligenstadt auch, nachdem die drei "MTB-Routen" ausgeschildert waren. Ich habe den Koordinator der Bikeschaukel daher aufgefordert, den Hinweis auf das allgemeine Befahrungsrecht (Art. 28 BayNatSchG) mit auf die tolle Webseite zu nehmen.


Bevor ich die Touren der BS fahre würde ich eher die Heiligenstädter heranziehen. Die haben wenigstens keine kindlichen Hm. Wenngleich die Wege genauso langweilig sind. 

Da haben sich die Hollfelder schon etwas mehr Mühe gegeben z. B. durchs Lochautal, Wachstein, Plankenstein... 




			Stadt Hollfeld: Radtouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. August 2021)

Rezessionen schreiben damit die Heinis auch was davon mitbekommen von ihren heldenhaften Taten 









						Google-Rezension über Wirtschaftsband A9 Fränkische Schweiz e.V. von Jürgen M.
					

★☆☆☆☆ "Das Projekt Bikeschaukel, Traumhafte MTB Touren fränkische Schweiz ist eine Lachnummer hoch Drei. Hat mit MTB fahren so rein gar nichts zutun. Lächerliche Km/HM. Das ist nicht traumhaft sondern der reinste Alptraum. MTB fahren hat nichts mit einem Pflasterbau und Kieselsteinstudium zutun!!!"




					g.co


----------



## BullsUli (24. Oktober 2022)

Logisch dass die Bikeschaukel für "Ortsansässige"wenig interessant sind.
Es gibt aber auch viele Urlauber die nicht selbst was planen wollen und froh über vorgefertigte Touren sind.Auch will nicht jeder mit dem MTB nur Trails fahren sondern landschaftlich schöne Strecken fahren.Somit hat die Seite schon seine Berechtigung. Ich finde es gut dass Regionen diesbezüglich aktiver werden und Rad- oder Wandervorschläge anbieten.


----------

